# [Die Nachtwache, Horde] RP - Gilde ShinRa (jap. Gottgleich) sucht Member



## Trachnamun (13. November 2006)

Hey leute...folgendes...seit ein paar Wochen besteht nun die Gilde ShinRa und bisjetzt sind wir 23 Personen....wir würden gerne die Gilde bis 40 füllen damit wir mal einen schlachtzug durchführen können ohne Mangel an leuten zu haben...
 ShinRa ist eine RP Gilde die extra dafür da ist die collsten leute zusammen zu führen....Laimer nicht erwünscht ;P

Also wer interess hat oder uns einfach mal kennenlernen will....Message an mich oder Brief an Trachnamun bzw. Raekjin!!!

Für Sylvanaaaas


----------

